# ruining my life



## Aly (Jun 13, 2016)

My mind doesn't work. I'm so stupid. I embarrass myself everyday. I can't function


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Same


----------



## Lostsoul26 (Nov 9, 2016)

I know geese I dont understand how some one could be this dumb its so hurtful.I was a bright child always ahead in my class.honors in junior high.lost my parents did x n smoked weed sometimes nothing that fukin crazy or at least I thought at the time and now im the mindless depressed air head zombie.how does my brain not work yet all these drugees from highschool seem to be getting along just fine or at least better then me.I have no friends cant take care of both my children my daughter has to live with my aunt I only get her on weekends.I cant work and idk why my BF is even with me I cant love him or be there for him mentally like I should.well here's my long complaining depressing rant for the night


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

hi, you're not stupid, it's your imagination. everyone is naturally smart.


----------



## dreamedm (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm in the same boat - blank mind, feel like my psyche couldn't handle the emotions and struggle anymore so it just dissociated itself from all feeling and thinking, if that makes sense. This is giving me suicidal waves of terror every day, practically. We must hang in there. My mom said she was in the same state many years ago and it passed, eventually. Hang in there...


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Its true, one's brain becomes rendered useless. Not because your stupid, but you simply cant use it like the practical tool it is. Now that im better, i can more clearly see that there is alot of anxiety, because your quite literally stuck behind this glass Wall. And you dont understand the world or how it works. It becomes existensial terror


----------



## morgie476 (Dec 21, 2016)

I understand exactly how you feel. I literally feel like I cant function or disabled. I feel like i can't connect to my brain and its scary.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

My mind's shot as well. I keep messing up, and life has a way of punishing you even more when you're already in a bad spiral. Insult to injury, when it rains it pours, whatever you want to call it, I'm there. Take last night for instance. I put something up for sale on ebay. I meant to have the opening bid at 400 with no reserve, but instead made it a buy it now of 400. So lucky me, someone snaps it up for 400 right away, pays for it, and only then do I realize my mistake and panic. So I cancelled the auction, refunded the guy, apologized, and explained my mistake. He proceeds to send me a nasty email, leaves negative feedback, and ebay closes my account. It's just a totally innocent brain fog fuck up on my part, but I pay the price for these mistakes day after day. This is just one example but this stuff is constantly happening in every area of my life. I'm totally sick of it.


----------

